# ,  / > RA3AO >  RA3AO

## rw6hhl

!  RA3AO         ,   MIC     (.1)      .    600 ,  YAESU MH-5 J8.       ,   ,   .   ?   .

----------


## Set-up

> RA3AO         ,


   ,          ,  ? , 73!

----------


## Set-up

> ,           ,         .


 ,   __,   .  ,   RV3LE,   .

 , 73!

----------


## UN8PA

> !  RA3AO         ,   MIC     (.1)      .    600 ,  YAESU MH-5 J8.       ,   ,   .   ?   .


 
    +5        ,      5   .
     .

----------

